# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Buil verwijderen,welke specialist?

## Basken

goedeavond
ben eind juli geweest voor de buil
maar het resultaat dat ik wenste is er zeker niet integendeel !
zou je my kunnen aanraden by welke chirurg ik best zou gaan een goede

grtz basken

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Basken,

Wat heeft de arts gezegd?
Mijn broertje had vroeger een vetbobbel in zijn nek en die is door een chirurg verwijderd omdat het kwaadaardig kon zijn. Dit is op verwijzing van de huisarts geweest.
Misschien kan je bij een andere huisarts een second opinion aanvragen?!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

